# Feeding Raw...Weaning-life



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, as many know we have a puppy 

I was hoping to feed raw, in addition to Wellness Puppy/Wellness Core. I was using Nature's Variety raw medallions, but they made our freezer smell bad, and I had to listen to my mom complain every day  ....SO, what do you guys put in a raw diet, and in what proportions. I read one post on here about it, but I was hoping for a more wide spread opinion as well. I want to put hailey(mom) on it too, is it ok to start her on it with the puppy? Lizzy is almost 4 weeks. 

Thanks!
Im googleing as we speak....I will post other opinions as I go!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The NV raw makes your freezer smell bad? Thats really weird? I've never noticed any smell from them?

Ryan


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

So says my mother 

Plus one of my dogs wouldnt eat it, and if possible it would be nice to feed all 4 the same thing.....And making it myself is cheaper


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys won't eat NV raw. They love Steve's Real food, but I can't get it here. I feed primal beef, but have to add teasers to it, like cooked ground beef or chicken.


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We use NV and have never noticed a smell. We have purchased the beef and lamb several times. Luna loves it and that is the only meal that I can say that she eats like the big dogs. Gone in a second ! Our breeder used to feed it to all of her dogs until it got to expense. She never mentioned a smell and she must have had pounds of it around as she feed many dogs.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You might want to hang in there a little while longer (a few more weeks). I am going through construction so I can't find my books right now (especially "The Book of the Bitch"), but I'm pretty sure it is highly discouraged to change foods while weaning. Let Hailey finish nursing Lizzy and have her body recuperate from giving so much to the puppy first. She is almost done anyway.

How is Lizzy doing? Any new pictures to share?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Well, as many know we have a puppy
> 
> I was hoping to feed raw, in addition to Wellness Puppy/Wellness Core. I was using Nature's Variety raw medallions, but they made our freezer smell bad, and I had to listen to my mom complain every day  ....SO, what do you guys put in a raw diet, and in what proportions. I read one post on here about it, but I was hoping for a more wide spread opinion as well. I want to put hailey(mom) on it too, is it ok to start her on it with the puppy? Lizzy is almost 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you saw my raw recipe in the forum. But I make my own raw patties. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4799


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Daniel, I did read it, it was VERY helpful! I just wanted to get a few more varying opinions as well. Thank you!


Thanks Kimberly, I'll hold off on switching Hailey...Would it still be alright to offer some to the puppy next week though? Knowing Hailey will want to nibble it too?(she has been eating like a PIG we have been giving her a cup and a half of wellness puppy food with a table sppon+ of cottage cheese everyday, and she still isnt up to her pre-puppy weight! 

Thanks!

oh, and I posted pictures in another thread


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh sure! I don't think it can hurt Hailey, especially as a supplement. I just don't think you want to change over her _main_ source of nutrition just yet.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, thanks!


----------

